# Hermann Tortoise advice



## gemima85

Hello, i have a Hermann Tortoise approx 2 1/2 years old weighs 220grams. Due to the time of year i have acquired him he hasn’t hibernated this year. I have been avidly reading about correct weeds/flowers/substrates etc and we are in the process of building an outdoor enclosure for Spring. He is indoors at the moment which i know is not ideal for him, he has a large enclosure with logs rocks tunnels and plant pots too have a look at. I was advised too purchase the Komodo lamp which is heat/uv combined. After hoovering up all the info i can find these appear not too be ideal? I really want too get everything spot on so he is happy and healthy, so any advice would be really greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## gemima85

Here is s picture of his shell also, i have read re over feeding and shell health and was concerned how he had been kept previously and diet.


----------



## gemima85




----------



## LiasisUK

Animal looks fine 

Yes heat/uvb combined bulbs are good if you are using a tortoise table, not if you are using a viv. However the komodo ones aren't that good, use the Arcadia ones.


----------



## gemima85

Thank you ever so much for replying, i will look into the bulb and purchase. He seems too be very active and marching about he will then go too bed early afternoon, is this because he should be in Brumation now? Thank you


----------



## purplepixie

gemima85 said:


> Thank you ever so much for replying, i will look into the bulb and purchase. He seems too be very active and marching about he will then go too bed early afternoon, is this because he should be in Brumation now? Thank you



Tortoises will go to sleep when light levels drop, and get up when they are bright again:0)


----------



## gemima85

Thank you for replying, are there any tips or knowledge that you could advise me of that would make for a healthy happy Tortoise? Thank you


----------



## purplepixie

gemima85 said:


> Thank you for replying, are there any tips or knowledge that you could advise me of that would make for a healthy happy Tortoise? Thank you



Watch your tortoise as much as you can, they have their own habits and routines. This way if anything differs you know something is not correct:0) Also stick to a weed and flower diet, there are plenty of weeds around to feed one tortoise even this time of the year. And make changes one at a time, as tortoises can stress quite easily :0) Handle as least as you can.


----------



## SueBoyle

This is how I have kept mine for the pasta 40+ years www.tortsmad.com Your tortoise is huge for 2 years old, more the size of a 5 year old, but obviously this is not your fault. If overwintering he should be fed just enough to keep weight static with no gain to fall in line with hibernation. Get him outdoors this spring and his weight should stabilise. Research into combined bulbs shows that at the height to give correct temps the uv levels are far too high......in excess of the sun even. Natural sunlight uvb varies throughout the day too, so I have found over several years that separate uvb tubes and heat bulbs give far superior results and spread the light over a much bigger area which is more natural. Combined bulbs are a little like having your tortoise in a garden with the wrong aspect, showing just a small area that the sun can reach, so not ideal.


----------

